# 720 light problems



## Serth100 (Apr 18, 2017)

So i have a 1983 nissan 720 kc 4x4 and it has all the brake lights working until i have the running lights on and then the drivers side just goes dead. This is my dd so any help would be appreciated thanks


----------

